
Show HN: Doctest – the lightest C++ testing framework – version 1.1 released - onqtam
https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/tree/master
======
onqtam
checkout the reddit discussion here -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/53tkzx/doctest_the_lig...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/53tkzx/doctest_the_lightest_feature_rich_c_single_header/)

The main changes since version 1.0 are:

\- huge improvements in compile times of asserts - 70-95% faster than the
first release -
[https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/doc/markdown/b...](https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/doc/markdown/benchmarks.md#cost-
of-an-assertion-macro)

\- many minor fixes - see the changelog -
[https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

\- improved documentation - and the much requested differences with Catch
section in the FAQ -
[https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/doc/markdown/f...](https://github.com/onqtam/doctest/blob/master/doc/markdown/faq.md#how-
is-doctest-different-from-catch)

The project is in need of sponsors and publicity!

I don't want this post to be a cry for money, but I would greatly appreciate
any financial support by individuals or companies using (or wanting to
use/support) the framework.

I created a patreon page for that purpose -
[https://www.patreon.com/onqtam](https://www.patreon.com/onqtam)

